# Think your tank is overstocked...



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got back from Disney and there Cichlid display is amazing. Amazing as in the Auqa scape and setup design in the pond area. Not the most pure strain fish I've seen,but by far the largest. They have two separate setups. One is a deep/very shallow outdoor pond (all Mbuna) The other is in a super deep hippo pool(Green tint with Mbuna,haps,peacocks) All of these fish average about 5-6inches plus. In the hippo pool, I would say at lease 5k Cichlids.They pretty much block the sun from hitting the bottom. I know the pics lack talent. With mobs of people,direct sun on the plex, and the plex being so scratched it's pretty much hazed. I did the best I could. If you ever have a chance to go to Wild Kingdom, set aside at lease an hour to hang out and watch these guy's.
Enjoy.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

There was a member on here not too long ago that seemed to have that many fish in a 75g!!

I would like to go visit that someday. Heck....i would like to go diving in lake malawi with Ad konings!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thats awesome Woundedyak, i would love to be able to see that :drooling:

thanks for sharing your experience/photos with us =D>


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

No worries Mate! It was pretty interesting watching the big guys (7-10inches) on the bottom dominating the rock caves. Very different behaviors then what I witness in my tanks.


----------

